# Hart county



## BIG HUNT (Nov 1, 2010)

Anybody seeing any deer?


----------



## Big 10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Seeing some does and small bucks. All in the morning.


----------



## SneekEE (Nov 20, 2010)

I hunt in Hart, seeing alot of does in the morn, up till 11;30. Past 2 sat i have seen medium sized bucks chasing does. Trail cams eat up with bucks at night.


----------



## surfer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a lease in Hart County. Do you know of any?


----------

